# Louisiana Limits Trout on the Move at Jetties



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The Sabine Jetties annual trout run is underway. Trout are finally moving out to spawn and the weather has settled enough for some great jetties fishing.

PM me for my summer fishing calendar.

Other guides take you fishing but Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

